# Car Radio isn't receiving voltage



## KaiserDragon (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi, I am currently trying to install a car radio.
The old car radio worked so I know the car is wired correctly.
And I rewired the wire harness correctly, black to black, red to red, mustard yellow to mustard yellow, then all the speaker wires.
I went to plug it in to make sure it worked. And it wouldnt power on.
So I rewired the old radio to make sure it wasnt a defective radio. And this wasnt the case.
Come to find out the lines that carry the voltage from the battery to the radio just arent doing that. ANy idea what it could be. I changed the fuse, and the new fuse looks to be good and I even test it with an ohm meter, I just have no idea what it could be now.

Car:
1999 Pontiac Grand Am Sp2 

If you believe it is the fuse box on the drivers side,(where the door relays, oil reset and ACC fuses are) then do you know the model number for that? And what place would sell this item? 
I am hoping it is something I can fix without buying something else, cause this is starting to cost too much money.
But anyway thanks for any help you can give.
Kaiser


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

DId you check the wire for voltage, if so does it have any? Did you check the fuse box under the hood? Some radios have two fuses on them. Did you plug the antenna into the new radio for a proper ground?


----------



## KaiserDragon (Dec 15, 2007)

I dont believe the line itself is receiving voltage.
However, I found my old volt/ohm meter so I will have to check it out sunday.
I know the ACC fuse was busted, but I replaced that already.
Dunno if the car has another fuse that affects the radio or not, but I will check that sunday too. 
Thanks for the advise thus far.
Sorry I cant use it yet, school work/ work has to come first before this project.


----------



## KaiserDragon (Dec 15, 2007)

Well come to find out it was another fuse that was out, the first one was fine, but the other radio fuse went out.
I missed it because the ACC fuse is on the drivers side and the radio fuse is on the passenger side. Maybe the 2 touched somehow or another. 
Ah well, it is a ok now 
Now to set the time and presets
Then install 2 new front door speakers tmrw.

Thanks for the suggestions,


----------



## KaiserDragon (Dec 15, 2007)

*(FIXED) Car Radio isn't receiving voltage*



KaiserDragon said:


> Hi, I am currently trying to install a car radio.
> The old car radio worked so I know the car is wired correctly.
> And I rewired the wire harness correctly, black to black, red to red, mustard yellow to mustard yellow, then all the speaker wires.
> I went to plug it in to make sure it worked. And it wouldnt power on.
> ...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Glade its fixed,
most times it is the simplest of things that make it look so hard..........


----------

